# Horse Creek Hunt Video...



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2010)

Nothing new here just a bunch of pics to go along with some music ...


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FA-Uvs1LCxQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FA-Uvs1LCxQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 2, 2010)

Great video...I think one of those tree's was a Dale Sr. fan..It's Shaped like the "3"


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2010)

What a great job, thanks Martin!

Wonderful trip, and folks, and place.
Good memories. This entire year, so far, has been, to me,
about making memories I will carry, and enjoy looking back upon, until the day I pass this earth.

Aw shucks.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Awsome job!!!  You couldn't have "choreographed" it better to have the pic of John in the boat at the same time as the song got to the sailing lyrics .............. great, great timing!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 2, 2010)

great job Martin.RC


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2010)

Loved it Martin!!!! I really appreciate you taking the time and making the effort to put together these wonderful videos. Great job sir!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 2, 2010)

Great job Martin!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 2, 2010)

Martin, this video is great!  There is nothing like spending time outdoors doing the things we love and being able to watch a video which captures these memories that will last forever.  It's priceless...Keep up the fantastic work...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 2, 2010)

By golly that was good Martin. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 2, 2010)

Martin, that was excellent!!!! I loved the Garth Brooks song....went perfect!!!! The pic of Roger asleep was great right there, plus the one of John and Decatur in the canoe was awesome!!!!!
It was really cool to watch the video in the video with ya'll shooting your bows!!!!
Thank You for the video....you worked really hard on it, I appreciate your work and planning on it. 
I wish we had all got deer to take lots more pics of!!!! Maybe next year for sure!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 2, 2010)

What Al and everybody else is saying goes for me too.  Wonderful job and a big Thank you!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 2, 2010)

Not only do you "get it"... You "get it" on film!  You have a real talent.  Bill


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2010)

I wished you hadn't put that clip of me shooting in there because it sure showed my poor form of dropping my bow arm.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 2, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I wished you hadn't put that clip of me shooting in there because it sure showed my poor form of dropping my bow arm.



Proof is at the target end buddy!  Whatever you are doing, it works!


----------



## onemoretime (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice video


----------



## Tikki (Nov 2, 2010)

Martin...you did it again!!! Great Video!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Awsome job!!!  You couldn't have "choreographed" it better to have the pic of John in the boat at the same time as the song got to the sailing lyrics .............. great, great timing!!!



I didn't mention it at the start and it depends on how "deep" you can go into a meaning but there are 2 dozen pics placed at certain points in this video for "timing"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I didn't mention it at the start and it depends on how "deep" you can go into a meaning but there are 2 dozen pics placed at certain points in this video for "timing"


Let's put it this way.................... I know "Chips" well enough.................. and laughed my butt off when it came up like it did!! 
You did an OUTSTANDING job!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 2, 2010)

awsome job on the video martin, i think it was your best so far!


----------



## RogerB (Nov 2, 2010)

Tks


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2010)

Good job, Martini.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 2, 2010)

Most excellent vid brother.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 2, 2010)

great job martin I am fixing to take a nap want to video me?


----------



## SOS (Nov 2, 2010)

Good job!  Horse Creek is where I first met this great bunch of TBG'ers some 6 or 7  years ago.  Been good friends ever since.

Cheers!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome job on the video!!.......That was a great weekend with many good memories wrapped up in that video!!

I feel lucky to be associated with such a fine group of folks!!

Glad ya'll let me tag along on your adventures!!


----------



## Necedah (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW, that was wonderful Martin!!!  

Dave


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, that sums it up.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 3, 2010)

Well done! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Night Wing (Nov 3, 2010)

That was a very nice video. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## coaster500 (Nov 3, 2010)

That's some good stuff there !!! 

Great job with the show


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 3, 2010)

I keep going back and watching this thing!  Everytime I watch it more parallels between the lyrics and photos become apparent.  Cool beans!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 3, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Tks




 

I thought that was a good picture of you, in the recliner,
resting your eyes.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's a bump for the new guys to see what it's like at HC....


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 8, 2015)

Great job!  Who's black mouth cur was that?  If is was one....


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Great job!  Who's black mouth cur was that?  If is was one....



That was a stray dog that showed up. Charlie took her home, named "Camp". Sadly she got ran over a yr later.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2015)

Never tire of watching this video and others like it. Good bump.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 8, 2015)

That was great!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing...looks nice.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## mudcreek (Oct 10, 2015)

I KNOW I got to go now!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 10, 2015)

I've got some pictures from Horse Creek 2010 that might scare some of ya'll away if posted. It is Halloween week.


----------

